# PHP 5.5.15



## hockey97 (Aug 31, 2014)

Hi, I would like to know if PHP 5.5.15  will be in the ports? I want to upgrade my PHP from php 5.5.10 to 5.5.15

I cannot seem to find it in the ports.


----------



## pkubaj (Aug 31, 2014)

5.5.15 won't be in ports because 5.5.16 is.


----------



## hockey97 (Aug 31, 2014)

pkubaj said:
			
		

> 5.5.15 won't be in ports because 5.5.16 is.


What do you mean by that? I only find in my ports: PHP 5.5.10  that's the only one I can find in my ports.

In the lang/PHP55 port area. I want to upgrade to the latest PHP version.


----------



## pkubaj (Aug 31, 2014)

See lang/php55. Have you done 
	
	



```
portsnap fetch update
```
?


----------



## SirDice (Sep 1, 2014)

hockey97 said:
			
		

> pkubaj said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Update your ports tree. PHP is currently at version 5.5.16.


----------

